# Since when is a 2015 LP Trad worth $3400?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Perhaps the hologram and vintage Robot tuners drive up the value on these?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That’s as good a theory as any. I’m hoping there’s a valid reason as it will mean mine it worth that much too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BlueRocker said:


> Perhaps the hologram and vintage Robot tuners drive up the value on these?


Maybe the squiggly signature?

RARE!!! One year only!!!!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Again in Ottawa. You guys get all the deals. Even the disillusioned deals.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm really surprised with this. A lot of people consider the 2015 Gibsons as inferior guitars for whatever reason, like the robot tuners, the 'ugly' squiggly signature, etc...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Chito said:


> I'm really surprised with this. A lot of people consider the 2015 Gibsons as inferior guitars for whatever reason, like the robot tuners, the 'ugly' squiggly signature, etc...


I wouldn't call them inferior. I like most of the 2015 specs - zero fret, wide nut, titanium saddles, etc. Robot tuners can be replaced easy enough. But the headstock looks like it was signed by a six year old with a gold crayon - I just can't get past it. I could put a sticker over it (and the idiotic hologram at the same time) I suppose. If you can live with the questionable aesthetics, they're great guitars and there are deals to be found, but not here.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

People are literally asking $1000 or more than what they were selling for a year ago. But they just sit.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm guessing the relative rarity of that combination of features factors into the price. I mean, who _doesn't_ wish they had a 10+ lb LP with kindergarten script, zero fret, and robo tuners??? It's like winning the lottery...but you gotta pay to play.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That signature. I’d never want it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Some people haven't gotten the memo yet that the market is cooling apparently.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Completely agree, and it's only going to get better for buyers. I'm already picking up deals on nearly new equipment.

As for head-shaking prices on select guitars, a few years ago I did something that I also recently did for cars as well - with similar results.

I called or texted dudes with clearly high pricing, but they wouldn't budge on their quote. So I moved on - but kept their numbers, a dozen or so. About 8 months later when their ads were long gone, I texted all of them again. Sure enough, all of them still had their guitars for sale - 8 months later! A few of them now wanted to bargain as well. Wasn't surprised.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just sold two guitars over the weekend.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2015. An entire year of collectable but undesirable guitars...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

He'll be buried with it at that price.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ve rarely met a Gibson I didn’t like, but I don’t care what the price is. As soon as I see 2015...

Next!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

tomee2 said:


> 2015. An entire year of collectable but undesirable guitars...


There's a reason that some things are rare.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’ve rarely met a Gibson I didn’t like, but I don’t care what the price is. As soon as I see 2015...
> 
> Next!


That's an instant buzzkill for me too, hard pass.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

There's one in Sudbury, a 2014, going for $100 more (although it's an anniversary edition... maybe that's worth something):








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Brian Johnston said:


> There's one in Sudbury, a 2014, going for $100 more (although it's an anniversary edition... maybe that's worth something):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. I have one of those that I paid a lot less for


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Brian Johnston said:


> There's one in Sudbury, a 2014, going for $100 more (although it's an anniversary edition... maybe that's worth something):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Anniversary Editions are more "normal" specs - just have the 120th Anniversary inlay at the 12th fret. I had a 2014 Classic it was a great guitar, although the Classics had a weird boost circuit and a toggle switch in place of the bridge tone control.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Most gear these days isnt "worth" their asking (or even selling) prices, so I think the real question is, "since when is $3400 _typical market value_ for a 2015 Trad?".
And my response is, it isnt. Although I saw another one for $3000 the day before you posted this, and raised a Spock-ian eyebrow as well.
Trads are great guitars, IMO very underrated (full disclosure I have owned several and currently own a beautiful one) but that is a huge jump in price even these days.
In the case of the OP, Im guessing the owner thinks blue adds a big premium?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

nonreverb said:


> He'll be buried with it at that price.


In the Spock-coffin case?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> The Anniversary Editions are more "normal" specs - just have the 120th Anniversary inlay at the 12th fret. I had a 2014 Classic it was a great guitar, although the Classics had a weird boost circuit and a toggle switch in place of the bridge tone control.


I believe they also get limited edition pickups. At least mine did.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

1SweetRide said:


> I believe they also get limited edition pickups. At least mine did.


Probably depends on the model - mine had 57 Classics.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Probably depends on the model - mine had 57 Classics.


My 2014 Anniversary Edition Traditional have 59 Tributes in them.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> In the case of the OP, Im guessing the owner thinks blue adds a big premium?


If that’s the case, he’s in for a rude awakening. Les Pauls in “non traditional” colours have a _much_ smaller pool of buyers.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> If that’s the case, he’s in for a rude awakening. Les Pauls in “non traditional” colours have a _much_ smaller pool of buyers.


99% of the time, yes.
but there was a “blueberry burst” LP for sale here a couple months ago, that even this cheap bastard was seriously thinking about.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

These must be good deals too. Too blue to be true ?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca













Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ I think ads like this remind me of the car world.

Collectors know all the games of uncertainty and play off the 'rare bird' desire of others all the time. It's also a waiting game for them too, it only takes one sucker.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

It's the real estate game formula: Price paid in 2015 * 2. I hope he doesn't mind keeping it. At this point I don't even favourite ads with gear I want if it is starting at a ridiculous price.


----------

